# Hello from greece



## kingstonian (Feb 9, 2006)

just registered.
hello to everyone.
looking forward to share data and info with all of you.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome on board!


----------



## kingstonian (Feb 9, 2006)

cheers mate......


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kingstonian


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome ... !


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2006)

Yo yo yo...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 9, 2006)

...and again...yo.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2006)

How's it going in Greece?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome to the board and it is probably much warmer than here in Germany right now. I could use a beach right now after the snow storm that I got caught flying in today.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, do you listen to lot of Reggae? As I can imagine you like Kingston music...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2006)

Huh? Who me?


----------



## Pisis (Feb 11, 2006)

Kingstonian


----------



## MichaelHenley (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh I thought you were talking about me. I cant stand regae.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 14, 2006)

why that?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 14, 2006)

Because it sucks...

Matisyahu is cool, though.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, absolutely opposite. Matysiahu is a Hassidic freak... Who rules is Bob Marley, Desmond Dekker, Peter Tosh, Sizzla, Buju Banton and that kinda stuff. I don't like all Reggae though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 15, 2006)

I think our Greek freind has left us...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, I thought the same thing... Everyone popps up once inna while and then just goes away... Hm uhm


----------



## kingstonian (Mar 7, 2006)

no actually i am back!!!!!
i got the most ugly f...... pneumonia (on 17th of february )ever recorded in human history and survived to tell the story!!!!!( got up only two days ago!!!!)


----------

